# New fishing line



## orlando357 (Sep 29, 2012)

Just got in my new fishing line Sakuma 12lb test or .285 and 50lb shock leader. I'm very excited to try this line. Any suggestions on the best knot to use to tie on to my backing and to tie my shock leader? I know this line is the best on the field but has has it been to fish with it?


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

I use 12 lb Suffix Tritanium on my bait rods and if I'm only throwing 2 ounces and a river rig just tie a Bimini twist for a loop to hook a cast lock swivel. 

For my long rods I don't use anything less than 17 lb Tri and I tie a Bimini to make a loop and then a Yucatan to tie the 50-60 lb shock. 

I was using a surgeons loop, figure 8 knot, and or a spider hitch to make the loop knot but they are not half as strong as a Bimini twist. 

I learned how to do it watching Tater when we went fishing with DD he made it look easy and after a hundred or so times it gets pretty easy.

This is what a Yucatan knot should look like. This is 17 lb Tritanium and 50 lb HighSeas Quatro.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

DANtheJDMan said:


> I use 12 lb Suffix Tritanium on my bait rods and if I'm only throwing 2 ounces and a river rig just tie a Bimini twist for a loop to hook a cast lock swivel.
> 
> For my long rods I don't use anything less than 17 lb Tri and I tie a Bimini to make a loop and then a Yucatan to tie the 50-60 lb shock.
> 
> ...


Dumb question...How did a yellow line and a clear line produce a "blue" knot?


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

yerbyray said:


> Dumb question...How did a yellow line and a clear line produce a "blue" knot?


That is because Hi Seas Quatro is camouflage, it is red blue and green and almost clear. I suppose it is somewhere between the blue and clear part.

A Yucatan knot is sort of like magic the way the shock leader rolls over the loop material. You don't need a loop knot but a loop knot makes it stronger.


----------



## Ethan Hennet (Jan 17, 2016)

Bimini twist 18-25 twists for mono, and 40+ for braid forming a loop; tied to a no-name or an Albright knot. Personally all I use tieing mono to mono, mono to braid, or braid to braid. From surfcasting to bait rods to deep drop.


----------



## orlando357 (Sep 29, 2012)

I wanted to try something this 12lb test is so thin I was able to tie a FG knot with it (this is just and example) have to make the knot longer and I know this knot is more for braid but do you think this knot will hold doing an off the ground cast with 5oz and bait?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

If you have the appropriate 8-10 wraps of shockleader on the spool when cast ready, the knot will be isolated from the load of the cast. 

On the field, casting under the most extreme loading, most casters use a knot called the "blob" knot. Just melt a small blob on the end of your shockleader and attach the running line with a 5-6 turn uni-knot. Not strong (I'd never fish with it) but very small and glides through the guides great.

It will hold on the cast with 8-10 wraps. The question is, will it hold on a big fish??

Tommy


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Tommy said:


> It will hold on the cast with 8-10 wraps. The question is, will it hold on a big fish??


That's the " $64 Question " . . .


----------

